

Bloom energy - where are they now? - vgurgov

Who knows whatevr happend to this company? I remember a lot of excitement when they launched(Governator, ebay, google, walmart buzz).
======
BobbyH
A Google News search found this tidbit from last month:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/07/12/the-daily-
sta...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/07/12/the-daily-start-up-
bloom-energy-powers-up-for-100m-funding/)

"The much-hyped start-up is out looking for [$100 MM] from both strategic and
financial investors to increase the manufacturing of its fuel cell-based power
generators, VentureWire reports. The financing would come at the same
valuation - between $1 billion and $2 billion - as the $100 million round
raised last year. It’s already raised more than $400 million in equity so far
from Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, Morgan Stanley, New Enterprise
Associates and others."

------
tocomment
Good question!

